# Wasserkühlung vorn oder Oben?



## dastano1 (19. Oktober 2020)

Hey Leute,

aktuell hab ich eine Wakü von Corsair (H150i Pro) diese sitzt aktuell vorn in meinem PC.
Lüfter → Wasserkühlung → Lüfter (Also 6 Lüfter, 3 davor und 3 dahinter)

Oben hab ich 2 Lüfter raus und hinten einen. Läuft natürlich an sich super, die Frage ist aber, da die Abwärme ja ins Gehäuse geht, ob die GPU nicht drunter leidet. Ist es also ev. Sinnvoller die Wakü oben dran zu bauen?

Wollte gern mal Tipps von euch hören, wie ich es ev. effizienter machen könnte.

lg


----------



## IICARUS (19. Oktober 2020)

Es wird etwas ausmachen, da die Grafikkarte warme Luft zum Kühlen bekommt. In meinem Fall hat sich so die Temperatur der Grafikkarte um etwa 5-7°C verschlechtert. Baust du den Radiator oben rein dann wird die Grafikkarte besser frische Luft bekommen und etwas bessere Temperaturen bekommen. Die Grafikkarte heizt aber ganz schon im Gehäuse auf, so das dann die ganze Abwärme davon durch den oberen Radiator durchgezogen wird. Dadurch wird die Wassertemperatur etwas höher ansteigen und damit auch die CPU-Temperatur. In beiden Fälle ist CPU und auch der GPU egal ob jetzt 5-10°C mehr Temperatur anliegt. Aus diesem Grund kannst du selbst entscheiden was dir wichtiger ist.

Mit schneller drehende Lüfter oder Push/Pull wirst du oben nicht mehr ausrichten, weil Temperaturen immer nur bis zur Umgebungstemperatur runter gehen können. Momentan ist die Temperatur aus dem Raum ausschlaggebend und oben wird die Temperatur aus dem Gehäuse ausschlaggebend sein.


----------



## maexi (19. Oktober 2020)

eigentlich ist das ja so, das die Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse soll. Jedes Bauteil welches elektrisch betrieben wird, gibt mehr oder weniger Wärme ab. Deshalb verbaue ich alles so, das die Abwärme sich nicht lange im Gehäuse aufhalten kann, also alles raus. Am besten ist es, wenn der Radi oben eingebaut wird, dadurch fördert man die Eigenschaft der Wärme, macht sich aber nicht  wirklich bemerkbar, weil unsere Gehäuse Siebe sind, also nie ganz dicht, deshalb ist es eigentlich auch egal wohin man den Radi packt. Was versprichst Du Dir von der Push/Pull Aktion? In meinem Fall, hat das gar nichts gebracht. Aber Du entscheidest das, deshalb mach wie Du möchtest.


----------



## dastano1 (19. Oktober 2020)

Du meinst die 6 Lüfter am Radiator @maexi? Das ist nur weil ich Lüfter über hab


----------



## maexi (19. Oktober 2020)

wenn ich Lüfter die ich über habe, alle verbauen wollte, passt nix mehr ins Gehäuse Wenn es gefällt und Du sie Dir leisten kannst, lass sie dran. Hat nur keinen wirklichen Wert.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Oktober 2020)

maexi schrieb:


> eigentlich ist das ja so, das die Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse soll. Jedes Bauteil welches elektrisch betrieben wird, *gibt mehr oder weniger Wärme ab*.


Entweder an die Luft oder bei  einer Wasserkühlung an das Wasser. Das Wasser wird aber auch aufgeheizt werden und wird dann per Wärmetauscher (Radiatoren) wieder herunter gekühlt. Wie kühl ein Radiator runter kühlen kann hängt von der Temperatur der Luft was durchströmt ab und genau hier gibt es den Unterschied ob die Luft aus dem Raum was normalerweise geringer ausfallen wird solch ein Radiator durchströmt oder die wärmere Luft aus dem Gehäuse.

Daher gibt es auch im Hochsommer solche Probleme mit hohen Temperaturen, weil die Raumtemperatur hierzu so stark ansteigt und nicht unter Umgebungstemperatur herunter gekühlt werden kann.

@dastano1
Für dich bedeutet es...

Radiator vorne etwa 5-10°C höhere Temperaturen der Grafikkarte.
Radiator oben etwa 5-10°C höhere Temperaturen des Prozessors
Entscheide daher selbst. 

Lässt sich mit einer AIO und Luftgekühlter Grafikkarte nicht anders regel.
Mit Luftkühlung sollte jedenfalls oben und hinten immer abgeführt werden, ganz gleich ob der Radiator oben mit verbaut ist.

PS: Push/Pull mit unterschiedlichen Lüfter könnte den Luftstrom sogar verschlechtern.

Hatte wir bei uns, da der Rechner meines Sohnes die gleichen Voraussetzung wie dein Rechner hat. Da haben wir oben an dem 240 Radiator mit 120er Lüfter von oben noch zwei 140er Lüfter drauf gesetzt und daher auch Push/Pull verbaut. Durch Zufall habe wir später dann festgestellt das wenn die 140er Lüfter nicht mit drehen die Temperatur im Gehäuse unter Last runter geht. Die 140er Lüfter die nur mit 900 U/min drehen konnten haben den Luftstrom der 120er Lüfter die bis zu 2200 U/min drehen können behindert.

In seinem Fall sitzt aber vorne auch noch ein 360er Radiator, daher ist in seinem Fall vorne ein Radiator und auch oben ein Radiator mit einer AIO verbaut. Grafikkarte ist aber bei ihm wie bei dir auch noch Luft gekühlt.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Oktober 2020)

AiO-Wasserkühlung optimal einbauen - Radiator richtig platzieren
					

In Front oder Deckel einbauen? So positioniert man einen AiO Radiator richtig und erreicht die besten Temperaturen mit einer Wasserkühlung.




					hardware-helden.de
				




Dabei ist die Ausrichtung der Schläuche bei der Montage vorn nicht unkritisch.
Außerdem spielt mit rein wie wieviel Abwärme CPU und GPU haben. Es ist natürlich ein Unterschied ob du 65 oder 200W durch die AiO ins Case schickst


----------



## Mega-Zord (23. Oktober 2020)

Die Luft wird vom Radiator aber in der Regel nicht so krass erwärmt, wie von einer Grafikkarte in der >250W-Klasse. Bei mir herrschen im Gehäuse schnell mal deutlich jenseits der 50°C, wenn die 2080 Ti rechnet. Wenn die CPU dann auch noch so ein Hitzkopf ist, dann wird es, je nach Gehäuse, schwierig.

Bei meiner RTX 2080 Ti (Triple.Fan) und dem 9900k (AIO) im µATX bedeutet das im Sommer einfach, dass die Karte deutlich weniger boostet und in BF V permanent im Temperatur-Limit läuft.


----------

